# Slides and images of pressure point locations



## Hudson69 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola,
I have to teach a Defensive Tactics course in the near future and am looking for any images that contain pressure points, where they are mapped out with arrows pointing to them.  Specifically the head.

Thanks much,
Hudson69


----------



## dowan50 (Mar 17, 2011)

Firs I am concerned that you do not have all you need if you are going to be teaching this class? You need to understand the health risks involved related to different PP applications especially related to those over 40 and how that may relate to your employers policies and skill in restoration even when using mild manipulation?

Given that I strongly recommend that you go to George Dillman Karate International.com and order his HUMANE PP SELF DEFENSE. Chapter Two gives very good simple general head control and take downs using the Hair, Ears, Ear Drum, Eyes and nose with specific warnings as it relates to effects on vital organs, simple PP points related to Auriculo Temporal Nerve, Nose and Throat. Chapter Four goes farther using these point for actual take downs.

Chapter Five should be more in line specific to what you want which is actually dedicated to Law Enforcement and teaches defensive posturing based to position or attitude of your subject and then common needed tactics such as the  COME ALONG, ACTIVE RESISTER TAKE DOWN AND CUFF, DISENGAGING FROM AN AGGRESSIVE SUBJECT,ARRESTING AN AGGRESSIVE SUBJECT, DEFENSE AGAINST A HAY MAKER to name just a few with small drawings related to pp points.

For your best PP points on actual humans go to Dillmans ADVANCED PP POINT FIGHTING. But you will find many of the key head points tied into the 12 meridians of the entire body Except for the CONCEPTION, GOVERNOR FRONT AND REAR.

Chapter three does due a nice job showing the points of the head as it relates to actual acupuncture locations including all other points which I had to map out using an acupuncture ink stamper for my Masters test. However many of these points are very dangerous with immediate side effects or in some cases up to 7 years later on older people. 

I strongly recommend you get a certified expert to assist you If you tell me what area you are in I possibly could hook you up with someone willing to go in and help you.  I think if you stay with the generic low risk Humane pp self defense for Law Enforcement you will be OK. Also Dillman has DVD's that cover most books that are very good. Since my life long friends and training partners are Senior Masters and Grand Masters under Dillman I prefer to train with them when possible but I do like one person out of London.

Good luck hope this helps


----------



## dowan50 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Hola,
> I have to teach a Defensive Tactics course in the near future and am looking for any images that contain pressure points, where they are mapped out with arrows pointing to them.  Specifically the head.
> 
> Thanks much,
> Hudson69



Arrows don't help much you need specific language that tells you specific distances from a specific point on the body and as it relates to muscles or insertion points related to anatomy such as LI-7 On the outside of the arm along the top edge, halfway between the elbow and the wrist for one example with a drawing of actual muscles.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 17, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Hola,
> I have to teach a Defensive Tactics course in the near future and am looking for any images that contain pressure points, where they are mapped out with arrows pointing to them.  Specifically the head.
> 
> Thanks much,
> Hudson69



If you're doing a PPCT course, the manual will have those points with diagrams and photos. If you're not doing PPCT, they trademarked those names and they've supposedly sued people for using them. Just warning ya. 

http://defensive-products.idtac.com/pressure_point_control.htm has all the points PPCT uses, both motor and pressure as well as a few they dropped (ulna, vargas, a few others).


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Skpotamus said:


> If you're doing a PPCT course, the manual will have those points with diagrams and photos. If you're not doing PPCT, they trademarked those names and they've supposedly sued people for using them. Just warning ya.
> 
> http://defensive-products.idtac.com/pressure_point_control.htm has all the points PPCT uses, both motor and pressure as well as a few they dropped (ulna, vargas, a few others).


 
That is correct.  I remember in my instructors course for both base and spontaneous knife defense (SKD).  They made it VERY clear that you couldn't photocopy sections out of the book and just teach the class as that was a trademark/copyright violation.

Know any good artists that could create the pictures for you?


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 17, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> That is correct.  I remember in my instructors course for both base and spontaneous knife defense (SKD).  They made it VERY clear that you couldn't photocopy sections out of the book and just teach the class as that was a trademark/copyright violation.
> 
> Know any good artists that could create the pictures for you?



Well, they even copyrighted the names for the points, so when Indiana dropped PPCT, they still taught some of the points, but had to change all their names.  

If you're still current on your certifications you should be able to copy the book and use it as a slide if you're teaching their course.  When I had to teach the PPCT courses, we'd just use a power point slide with no pictures, describing where the point was and how to activate it.  Then show the people first hand and let them practice on everybody in the class.  What worked best for us was to have everybody in pairs, pull out chairs for every pair in a line, one partner sits, the other stands behind them.  Show them how to  control the head, activate the point, let them try it on their partner a few times, then have everybody move down one partner, and try it on everybody in the room.  that eay each point got repped out on different people so when you had someone paired with one that the PP's don't work on they get to try it on someone who it does work.  


That link I listed previously had pp slides with the points marked, I don't believe it's PPCT's stuff.  I'd just put a little caption on the slide giving credit to wherever I stole it from :uhyeah:


----------

